# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > رسائل دكتوراة وماجستير >  كيف تبحث على الإنترنت

## محمد عادل رأفت

هناك طرق للبحث . ..

1) من أهم محركات البحث هو محرك بحث جوجل Google

2) الطريقة التقليدية هي الدخول على جوجل ثم كتابة مادة البحث ثم Enter

3) أما إذا كنت تريد البحث عن موضوع واحتجت أن تكون نتيجة البحث 
ملف Word أو من نوع أكروبات ريدر pdf ، في هذي الحالة اكتب

اسم الموضوع الذي تريده واترك مسافه ومن ثم اكتب doc

إذا كنت تريد ملفات من نوع أكروباتpdf مثال:

للبحث عن ملفات Word:

تربية الطفل doc

للبحث عن ملفات pdf:

أسرار النحل pdf

للبحث عن ملفات عروض بوربوينت:

هندسة البرمجيات ppt

للبحث عن ملفات Excel:

موازنة الشركات Xls

أما للبحث عن صفحات انترنت في موضوع معين، اكتب الموضوع فقط:

المحاسبة الإدارية

4)إذا كنت تريد أن تبحث عن موضوع مثلا في( البرمجة الموجهة)، لاحظ 

إن كلمة البحث مكونة من كلمتين، وإذا كتبت البرمجة الموجهة 

وضغطت Enter فإن نتائج البحث ستكون صفحات تحتوي على كلمة 

(البرمجه) وصفحات تحتوي على كلمة (الموجهة)، وصفحات تحتويهما 

معاً!!! 
إذا كنت تريد البحث فقط عن لصفحات فيها عبارة (

البرمجة الموجهة) وكأنها عبارة وحده، اكتبها بالشكل التالي:

"البرمجة الموجهة"
أو 
"البرمجة الموجهة"doc
أو
"البرمجة الموجهة" pdf 

أو أي نوع 

لاحظ علامات التنصيص الموجودة قبل وبعد العبارة، وهذي معناها إن 

نتلئج البحث ستحتوى فقط على الصفحات التى تحوي العبارة كااااملة.

(لأجل أن تكتب علامات التنصيص اضغط shift + حرف ط ))

ومثلا لو كتبت 

"بحث عن خلية النحل"

راح يعتبرها كلمة وحدة، وكل الصفحات التى ستأتيك في النتائج ستحتوي على هذه العبارة.



وهذه اضافة أخرى للموضوع .............

1- العلامة + 

الفائدة منها هي البحث عن جميع المواقع التي تحوي جميع الكلمات ... 

مثال : 

لكي تبحث عن المواقع التي تحوي الكلمتين school و teacher ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : - 

school +teacher 

2- العلامة - 

الفائدة منها هي البحث عن جميع المواقع التي تحوي كلمة و لاتحوي كلمة أخرى 

مثال : 

لكي تبحث عن المواقع التي تحوي الكلمة school و لا تحوي الكلمة teacher ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : - 

school -teacher 


3-علامات التنصيص " " 

الفائدة منها هي البحث عن جميع المواقع التي تحوي ما بداخلها بالكامل و بنفس الترتيب 

مثال : - 

لكي تبحث عن المواقع التي تحوي الجملة please learn me و بالكامل و بنفس الترتيب ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : - 

"please learn me" 

4- الرابط OR 

الفائدة منه هي البحث عن جميع المواقع التي تحوي إحدى الكلمات أو جميعها 

مثال : - 

لكي تبحث عن المواقع التي تحوي الكلمة school أو الكلمة tetcher أو كليهما معاً ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : - 

school OR tetcher 

5 ) intitle 

الفائدة منه هي البحث عن جميع المواقع التي تحوي كلمة في العنوان المخصص للمواقع على google 

مثال : - 

لكي تبحث عن المواقع التي تحوي الكلمة school في العنوان الظاهر على google ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : - 

intitle:school 


6 ) allintitle 

نفس الفائدة من رقم 5 و لكن الفرق أنه هنا بإمكانك أن تبحث عن أكثر من كلمة 

مثال : - 

لكي تبحث عن المواقع التي تحوي الكلمات school و tetcher و book و ذلك في العنوان الظاهر على google ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : - 

allintitle:school tetcher book


7 ) inurl 

الفائدة منه هي البحث عن جميع المواقع التي تحوي كلمة في عنوان الموقع على الانترنت 

مثال : - 

لكي تبحث عن المواقع التي تحوي الكلمة school و ذلك في عنوانها على الانترنت ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : - 

inurl:school 


8 ) allinurl 

نفس الفائدة من رقم 7 و لكن الفرق أنه هنا بإمكانك أن تبحث عن أكثر من كلمة 

مثال : - 

لكي تبحث عن المواقع التي تحوي الكلمات school و tetcher و book و ذلك في عنوانها على الانترنت ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : - 

allinurl:school tetcher book 



9 ) cache 

الفائدة منه هي الاستفادة من موقع google لسحب الموقع المراد بالكامل مع الاشارة إلى الكلمات المراد البحث عنها 

مثال : - 

نريد أن نبحث عن كلمة boy في الموقع http://www.school.com/ ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : - 

cache:http://www.school.com/ boy 



10 ) link 

الفائدة منه هي إيجاد المواقع التي تحوي رابطاً للموقع المراد البحث عنه 

مثال : - 

نريد أن نبحث عن المواقع التي تحوي الرابط http://www.*****.com/ ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : - 

link:http://www.*****.com/ 


11 ) related 

الفائدة منه هي إيجاد الروابط التي يكون فيها الموقع المذكور الصفحة الرئيسية 

مثال : - 

نريد أن نبحث عن الروابط الموجودة في الموقع http://www.*****.com/ ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : - 

related:http://www.*****.com/ 



12 ) info 

يعطيك معلومات عن الموقع الذي تريده 

مثال : - 

نريد معلومات عن الموقع http://www.*****.com/ ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : - 

info:http://www.*****.com/ 


يستخدم كثيراً مع الرموز لاعطائك معلومات مفصلة مثلاً عليك وضع رمز شركة لا أن تضع اسمها 

مثال : - 

لكي تحصل على معلومات عن Intel و ***** ضع البحث بهذه الصورة : - 

منقول

----------


## محمد محيى الدين

موضوع ممتاذ

----------


## Hajer

خطوات جيده للوصول الى المراد من الشبكه العنكبوتيه
شكراً

----------


## محمد قدادة

والله افادةجميله ومعلومه مصغرة خفيه عنا افادناالله بالمعلومه دائما

----------


## مستشارة تحت الإنشاء

شاكرة لك هذه الإفاده .. خطوات جيدة تفيدنا عند البحث وتثرينا..  .. لاحرمك الله الأجر .. 



أبـــــــــــــــــــرار العبــــدالمنعم..

----------


## داليا

[align=center]جزاك الله خيراااااااااا 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
وكل عام وانتم بخير [/align]

----------


## المحامي33

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
شكرا الكم على هذا الموضوع المهم جداجدا
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------

